# AKG K702 Build your own cable...



## Acix

I have the K702 and I'm super happy with these headphones in my studio. And now, I want to try to improve the sonic quality with better cable.

 1. What is the best cable that you can buy by the foot to recable the K702?

 I'm finding the Mogami W2534 Or W2893 to be good. MOGAMI - Neglex Quad Microphone Cables.
 Please let me know if you have better cable to for this task, and what is a good AWG for 62 ohms ?

 2. What are the best conectors for this cable?

 A. Neutrik X-Series 1/4 with Gold Contacts and Black Shell.
 B. FURUTECH, 2. FURU-FP-704(G).
 C. SWITCHCRAFT TA3F mini XLR. Maybe the 4-pin cable if it's fit?
http://www.soundplugtw.com/index.php?option=product&lang=en&task=pageinfo&id=10&belongid=9&index=0

 3. Okay, now what is the best way to solder the 4 conductors? the 2 blue, and the 2 white to the stereo? What's the best solder wire for this project?
   
   
  EDIT: I added photos of the process...I highly recommend to get the mini XLR TQ-FL connector directly from the Taiwan manufactor, at http://www.soundplugtw.com/index.php?option=product&lang=en&task=pageinfo&id=10&belongid=9&index=0 ....Big thanks to joy@soundplugtw.com
   
My start point was the Mogami W2534 Gold 6ft about 2M out of ebay for around 10-$20 including the shipping. This was much easy for me, because I only needed to soldering only one side of the cable.
   

   
  1. The mini XLR Connector/TQ-FL from www.soundplugtw.com (in all black).
   
   
   
  2. Cutting and making place for the 4 conductor Mogami W2534 cable. 
   
   
   
   
  3. Some polish work maybe needed on the bigger part just to looks smooth and more pro.
   

   
  4. This what you'll find in side of the mini XLR.
   

   
  5. Bending the unwanted part for a few times to break it down.
   

   
  6. The unwanted part was removed.
   

   
  7. Expend the cable host...this process needs to be made very gentle and not to make the pin/host total flat.
   

   
  8. Soldering ready.
   

   
  9. Better to put some soldering on the cable first, and hold the soldering tool/iron on the back of the host/pin, this way the silver soldering will flow in the host and will glue them to togheder. If you dont have any experience with the soldering tool like me, check out youtube videos about soldering XLR cable.
   

   
  10. The black part that hold all the 5 cables together is the biggest difference between the Switchraft mini XLR connector and the TQ-FL connector from www.soundplugtw.com.
  Important notes: the black part that hold all the 5 cables together in the Switchraft is white ( maybe it was fake) and made of plastic like the shampo type plastic. I prefer the TQ-FL part that is hard plastic and can hold the 5 cables in the shape of the conector (see part in photo, 2, 3). 
   

   
  11. The finished product after 3 years of daily use.


----------



## Lil' Knight

It's great that you enjoy the K702. I tried the K701 but had mixed feelings about it, love it in some songs but hate in other songs.

 There's absolutely not the BEST cable, just have a good one for the money. The mogami is undeniably very good in both the flexibility and sound. To tell the truth, I had some difficulties distinguish to difference between it with my Vampire Sennheiser cable. I would suggest the w2534 because the K702 is not for portable. Plus, the w2534 is still very light and flexible. Getting some nylon multifilament to cover will turn it into a professional looking cable.

 Actually, I haven't heard or read any scientific publish about the dependence of AWG on ohm of the phones. I saw some use huge 18awg cable, some use 26awg and they all sound good.

 You should try to find the smallest connector available. Using huge one on the phones is not a good idea. One point to note that it uses the mini-XLR 3-pin, so the 4-pin is not feasible here. I haven't tried the Furutech yet, but the XLR connector of Neutrik is huge. Those mini-XLR from Switchcraft looks nice. This 3-pin XLR makes it far more difficult when you turn into balanced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Use the multimeter and everything will be fine, blue or white is all OK because they are all the same. I'd suggest the Cardas Quad Eutectic solder, it melts like butter and very easy to solder.


----------



## Acix

Thanks a lot for your reply. It's less confusing and more inspiring, now. I hope this can clarify the cable issue for other AKG or Ultrasone users and help them to improve the sound. If you have some suggestions for better quad cables (or any others), I'd love to hear what you think.

 About the dependence of AWG on ohm of the phones, well, they're supposed to be connected. How exactly, I still haven't figured it out. So about the soldering, I connect them 2 and 2, as I would a stereo cable (2 conductor cable)? How much do you think it would improve the sound, percentage-wise? 

 About your mixed feelings, I can understand the point. I use them in the studio and they're perfect for my needs. I can suggest that you try out MB Quart QP 250, they're really great phones. The other headphones that you might try are the Ultrasone PL 650 or HFI 650/680. If you need more bass than that, you can try the HFI 780. The HFI is the hi-fi verision of Ultrasone, as the ED 9. And they're very, very fun headphones. I highly recommend them for listening to music from any source.


----------



## Lil' Knight

The better starquad cable I know is the Cardas. It's a little bit expensive. I haven't tried it so can't comment on how it sounds.

 I would say the Mogami would improves around 15-20% to the sound of my Senn. It may not much but still prominent.

 I'm going to buid a replacement cable for my friend's Ultrasone 2500. Hope it will sound better lol


----------



## Acix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The better starquad cable I know is the Cardas. It's a little bit expensive. I haven't tried it so can't comment on how it sounds.

 I would say the Mogami would improves around 15-20% to the sound of my Senn. It may not much but still prominent.

 I'm going to buid a replacement cable for my friend's Ultrasone 2500. Hope it will sound better lol_

 


 15-20% improves, ))WoW((... sounds good to me.

 About the Ultrasone 2500, Well, first need 500 burn in...


----------



## Lil' Knight

Don't quote me on that lol.
 Some will say the cable doesn't improve any percent


----------



## terrymx

I don't have the K702, but I made a cable for my K271S which aso uses mini-xlr, it's quite easy. But if it does support the mini-xlr, you could just buy other cables with that have the same connector, just make sure you have the right number of pins.


----------



## Acix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *terrymx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't have the K702, but I made a cable for my K271S which aso uses mini-xlr, it's quite easy. But if it does support the mini-xlr, you could just buy other cables with that have the same connector, just make sure you have the right number of pins._

 

Look like they have the same cables. Did you use the TA3F mini XLR? Maybe you can post some pics of your cable, it's a 2 or 4 conductor cable?


----------



## terrymx

I think that is the connector I used. I simply use my starquad canare cable (4 internal wires + braided shielding, so with 3pins you can actaully use the braid on the ground and two wires for each channel). There are lot of seller cables places that would custom build these cables like Blue Jeans though, and maybe some other with more expensive cable brands, though others will know more than I do about which seller.

 Btw, I think only mini-xlr connector will fit, and I don't remember seeing any neutrik minixlr connectors being sold, though I could be deadly wrong.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't quote me on that lol.
 Some will say the cable doesn't improve any percent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Replacing cables generally is a great upgrade to the headphone sound. [size=xx-small](and this is coming from someone who post in the Sound Science section)[/size]


----------



## J.D.N

I should hope the . is in the wrong place on this mini XLR connector!

Audiogear.com


----------



## Acix

Switchcraft TA3FB Connector 3-Pin Black,
Switchcraft TA3FB Connector 3-Pin Black | Full Compass

 FURUTECH FURU-FP-704(G)
FURUTECH - FP-704(G) - HIGH PERFORMANCE PHONE JACKET (STEREO)+ 24K GOLD PLATED - GEAR ACCESSORIES

 Mogami Cable,
MOGAMI - Neglex Quad Microphone Cables

 This is the best prices for a single unit that I found in the U.S...


----------



## flavirufus

I know this thread is old but I wanted to let people know that the TAF3B connector is not a good match for the mogami starquad. It's far too small.

 I bought two and cut them in half (short ways) where the rubber boot and plastic pieces match up. Looks like it should fit now. I would have preferred not to do any modification.


----------



## Acix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flavirufus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know this thread is old but I wanted to let people know that the TAF3B connector is not a good match for the mogami starquad. It's far too small.

 I bought two and cut them in half (short ways) where the rubber boot and plastic pieces match up. Looks like it should fit now. I would have preferred not to do any modification._

 

Did you try the Mogami W2893 ??


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flavirufus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know this thread is old but I wanted to let people know that the TAF3B connector is not a good match for the mogami starquad. It's far too small._

 

You sure? The Switchcraft plug is far more enough for the Moga 2534, even with a nylon sleeve.


----------



## Fungi

In my experience, I had to take off the rubber "tail" of the TA3F connector as well. It's a POS connector IMO, very frail/brittle plastic and terrible construction overall.
 As for the actual cable, I used a Litz braid of Mogami quad or mini, I forget, in nylon multifilament, heatshrinked onto the black part (without rubber strain relief thing). It was really microphonic and I didn't bother listening for the subtle changes that *might have* been there because it wasn't worth it over the stock cable.
 As for the Furutech plug, it's a nice looking connector and sturdy, but it's really heavy. I'm going to stick with Neutrik from now on.

 YMMV etc


----------



## olblueyez

Stefan AudioArt Home


----------



## evangellydonut

so, how did the experiment go? how much did it cost in the end? seems like parts will run for 'bout $40 and will provide quite an upgrade from the original cables ^_^


----------



## boomy3555

Premium Quality Custom Audio Cable Assembly - Milian Acoustics

 Send Maxwell an email. He sent me an SPOFC cable terminated on one end with a 6.3 neutriks and bare wires in the other. Any length you want Nylon or Techflex, Even colors,
 I used it to make a cable for my ultrasone Pro900's.
 A Switchcraft TA3 could easily be soldered with electronic silver solder from any electronics store.


----------



## boomy3555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stefan AudioArt Home_

 



 Many How many convoluted ways can we say that we took a good 4 wire cable and soldered a mini-XLR to the end of it.

 Lots of fancy word that say very little.

*Stefan AudioArt audiophile headphone cable provide comprehensive sonic improvement and the new Equinox takes the K702's to an unprecedented level of performance*

*Architecture: The Equinox K702 is a detachable audiophile headphone cable for the new AKG K702 headphones. The Equinox K702 incorporates a 4-conductor cable design (as opposed to the stock cables 3-conductor design) which uses a lower gauge wire and incorporates a specialized non-conductive treatment process which minimizes dielectric pollution*

*4-conductor quad-braid field geometry cable consisting of linear induced isolation constructed ultra pure copper enclosed with a Teflon/Oxygen dielectric finished in minimum absorption Techflex *


----------



## mbd2884

I can rephrase.

 Detachable K702 cable with mini-XLR using 4 UPOCC wires in a quad braid with Techflex sleeve.

 Costs: $70. Charging $259. Sweet, let me grab my wallet fast.

 Bummer that doesn't sound that impressive anymore. Also you'd think at these ridiculous prices they would terminate it with a Furutech FP-704, but it's the cheaper Neutrik. I'm not saying the Furutech sounds better, but for that much money, I'd expect the most expensive, and to many, the best plugs on the market. Even Moon Audio will provide this at a lower cost. Better yet there are plenty of Head-Fiers make a DIY cable at a far lower price including the Furutech. I'd love to know where SAA get's their UPOCC Copper wire to justify charging those ridiculous prices. As UncleErik points out often, companies like SAA do not make the wires, they are not special wires...


----------



## boomy3555

I got some Futuretechs. The Switchcraft were a dime a dozen but only in nickel, and I wanted Black. Very small and easily melted. Watch out when soldering.


----------



## mbd2884

I know, I used Furutech also on my AD900s, it's huge!


----------



## boomy3555

Your Avatar? George W. Obama ?


----------



## Fungi

So I did a little searching a while ago and found that Switchcraft makes a version of the TA3F with a larger opening (basically no rubber tail to remove) called the TA3FL but I've only been able to find it here (link)


----------



## ztsen

Hi, the Furutech plug really not suitable? quality wise, can the SWITCHCRAFT 35HDBAU 3.5mm STEREO PLUG BLACK w/GOLD PLUG match on it?


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Many How many convoluted ways can we say that we took a good 4 wire cable and soldered a mini-XLR to the end of it.

 Lots of fancy word that say very little.

*Stefan AudioArt audiophile headphone cable provide comprehensive sonic improvement and the new Equinox takes the K702's to an unprecedented level of performance*

*Architecture: The Equinox K702 is a detachable audiophile headphone cable for the new AKG K702 headphones. The Equinox K702 incorporates a 4-conductor cable design (as opposed to the stock cables 3-conductor design) which uses a lower gauge wire and incorporates a specialized non-conductive treatment process which minimizes dielectric pollution*

*4-conductor quad-braid field geometry cable consisting of linear induced isolation constructed ultra pure copper enclosed with a Teflon/Oxygen dielectric finished in minimum absorption Techflex *_

 

With DIY you dont have a clue how it will sound, the Equinox will give you more bass impact and the vocals will be more forward. Cheap guess or expensive proven results. I would think a DIY with solid core copper and dual entry would help with dynamics and coherence but if or how it will color the sound is a guess.


----------



## boomy3555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With DIY you dont have a clue how it will sound, the Equinox will give you more bass impact and the vocals will be more forward. Cheap guess or expensive proven results. I would think a DIY with solid core copper and dual entry would help with dynamics and coherence but if or how it will color the sound is a guess._

 


 It's just so frustrating to see them elaborate in overzealous terminology to get people hooked on what is basically a high purity 4 wire OFC cable with quality brand name connectors. I understand the concept and do believe that cables can make a hell of a difference but sometimes they need to stop embelishing.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's just so frustrating to see them elaborate in overzealous terminology to get people hooked on what is basically a high purity 4 wire OFC cable with quality brand name connectors. I understand the concept and do believe that cables can make a hell of a difference but sometimes they need to stop embelishing._

 

The embellishment you speak of would put them o par with every other company in the US. Nothing in the US is honest any more.


----------



## boomy3555

I found this mini XLR but the opening was too small for my Milian Acoustics OFC cable so I took the body of one of my Pailiccs 3.5mm stereo plugs and Dremeled out the opening to fit the Milians cable. The threads on the mini XLR and the threads on the body of the Pailiccs just happened to be the same (10mm 1.0) I guess you could say that I have a Pailiccs mini XLR now


----------



## LostOne.TR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ UPOCC wires in a quad braid with Techflex sleeve.

 I'd love to know where SAA get's their UPOCC Copper wire to justify charging those ridiculous prices. As UncleErik points out often, companies like SAA do not make the wires, they are not special wires..._

 

Don't know if SAA uses upocc, think they use some sort of OFC


----------



## mbd2884

Damn, they use cheap OFC and charge that much? Oh well, it's voodoo magic in there, that's the secret ingredient. The Voodoo magic will increase bass impact! Ridiculous.


----------



## boomy3555

That's why DIY is so fun. You can actually know what is going into your cable. With pre-made You can see on the outside whether the connectors ar Neutriks or Switchcraft or whatever but you never know whats really under the nylon braid or tech-flex. After all, They all say that thier cable is the purest OFC available.


----------



## PhilS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbd2884* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn, they use cheap OFC and charge that much? Oh well, it's voodoo magic in there, that's the secret ingredient. The Voodoo magic will increase bass impact! Ridiculous._

 

What does this have to do with the original subject of this thread?


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhilS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What does this have to do with the original subject of this thread?_

 

Everything this guy cant afford is snake oil.


----------



## boomy3555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PhilS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What does this have to do with the original subject of this thread?_

 

I appologize, as I think I'm the one who first took off on the cable tangent. I was frustrated with the "glamour Quotes" the high end cable sites were "Snake Oiling" thier wares with. Once we get into Ultra-pure and cryo, I think the law od deminishing returns starts kicking in.


----------



## scootermafia

x2

 $260 for a cable that uses a $8 switchcraft plug and a $4 neutrik plug and copper wire that is worth no more than $1 a foot x 3 conductors (I can get UPOCC 24ga for 30 cents a foot, bztches) We're at $30. 

 Stefan does brag an awful lot. I'm sure they use pretty generic OFC, but they do zealously clean their conductors and such before and after soldering, that probably helps. 

 The Voice $1400 cable from them looks like dirty shoelaces.


----------



## olblueyez

Clothing, Toys, Electronics, Jewelry, Jaclyn Smith - Kmart.com


----------



## boomy3555

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *olblueyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Clothing, Toys, Electronics, Jewelry, Jaclyn Smith - Kmart.com_

 


 Are you trying to show us the cheap Coby player?


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you trying to show us the cheap Coby player?_

 

I thought mbd2884 could use it as a transport.


----------



## boomy3555

Transporter or Medical Tri-corder


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomy3555* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Transporter or Medical Tri-corder_

 

I think the Star Trek accoutrement's are more appropriate.


----------



## scootermafia

I think you're an SAA shill.

 Mmm, shoelaces.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you're an SAA shill.

 Mmm, shoelaces._

 

I dont really care what you think.


----------



## S J

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *scootermafia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you're an SAA shill.

 Mmm, shoelaces._

 

And I think you're a MotT with no tag, talking down a product in direct competition with your own.


----------



## olblueyez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *S J* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And I think you're a MotT with no tag, talking down a product in direct competition with your own._

 

Nice one.


----------



## MACDRU

Cardas is great high quality cable but is pricey ($6 ft). I like switchcraft alot.


----------



## lgn

Thanks for the posts, guys, i look forward to trying new cables with my new k702


----------



## Lil' Knight

Anyone can confirm this ONE will work with the K702?
 I have no idea if it will fit or not.


----------



## boomy3555

The link asks to log in !!!
 Audiogear is where I get my Mini XLR connectors. I actually have a short 55" OFC 6.3 neutriks to 3 Pin Mini XLR OFC cable that I made but then sold my 702's.( see page 2 of this thread) There are two models of the 3 pin used on the K702's. One has a larger opening in the body for larger gauge cable. 
Switchcraft Audio Connectors, Mini XLR Plugs

 The TA3F is the small gauge and the TA3FL is for the larger gauge wire.

 I use the TA4's for my Denon cable, so I could keep the four wire configuration


 Here's an Identical one that is all black. It's Branded "Remote Audio" But I have had them both apart and other than the black plastic plug vs metal they are identical. and a little cheaper

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...Connector.html


----------



## Lil' Knight

The link works to me, didn't ask to log in, strange...
 Anyway, yeah, I was asking about the TA3FL which has larger entry hole.
 So, both of the TA3F and TA3FL will fit the K702, right?

 Is the "Remote Audio" the same size with the TA3FL or TA3F?


----------



## boomy3555

Yes they will fit and the remote audio is EXACTLY the same. I wouldn't be surprised if Remote Audio bought Swtichcraft's black version ( harder to find) and re-branded them. Actualy none of them actualy have a name on them anywhere. The Black is a little more subdued but the metal is more "Pro" looking. The Pins are gold plated on the Remote Audio 
 The one downside is the cable opening. As you can see in my PICs on page 2, I had to use some of my extra Pailiccs bodys for the larger gauge wire. You can see my TA4's on my Denons over in the Denon thread.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/den...3/index57.html


----------



## grossebeaver

So far I've tried recabling my K702s using the Mogami W2534, W2893, Canare L-4E6S, and 22 AWG solid silver wire from HGA. I was kind of disappointed with the W2893, since it didn't offer much of an improvement over the stock cable. The silver wire offered some nice improvements to the soundstage, and overall clarity, however it was a bit on the bright side for these cans, and also was far too stiff to be practical. For the price the Canare L-4E6S offered a nice improvement over the stock cable, however for a bit more, the W2534 really offered a bit more clarity across a wider spectrum and in general seemed to be more neutral. For the connectors, I used a Switchcraft mini-xlr plug (with a black metal barrel from a Switchcraft 3.5mm adapter), and a Furutech 6.3mm plug.

 Anyone have any experience with silverplated copper, silver stranded, or 26-28 AWG solid core wire for use in these headphones? Also I noticed someone mentioned a Cardas quad cable but haven't seen any offered on the sites that I usually shop from.


----------



## crazyeyes

Hey guys, I just bought a pair of AKG K702's I was thinking of making my own cable for them. My dad has made cables before and has a soldering iron. I was just wondering what cable are most people going with and what mini-xlr connector. 

 I see most are using a 4 conductor cable, if I use a 4 conductor cable do you solder two conductors to each channel for left and right? then what do you use for the ground? or if you use one for the ground and one for each channel, then what do you do with the 4th conductor, I just haven't ever used a cable that had more conductors than needed, but for some reason seems to be what most of the high end cables are made of, just wondering if someone could give me some insight on how to assemble it?


----------



## boomy3555

On the 702's, both Rt and left side share a common ground so 4 wire is not necessary but more common as many DIY's use it. I use Remote Audio 3 pin Mini XLR ( Headphone end) from here B&H photo

 Canare star quad cable LE45C

 And Neutriks 3.5 connector for the other end

 The Canare cable is soft and flexible so braided sleeving is a matter of personal choice.


----------



## crazyeyes

Thanks for the info, sorry to sound repetitive though, when you use a 4 conductor cable as you have what do you do with the 4th conductor? Like I said I know with a 3 conductor you use one for each channel and then one for ground, but on a 4 conductor what do you do with that 4th conductor?

 Thanks 
 Alex


----------



## boomy3555

I twist the two grnds together and solder to the grnd connection. You could simply cut one off at both ends but why not let it do some of the work.


----------



## crazyeyes

Ok that makes sense. I wasn't sure if people used it for anything or just let it sit there unused. Well I might end up going with a more expensive cable but not sure.


----------



## JCtheMC

Hey everyone,

 I just put my order in for a K702, and i've been looking at this thread to gather info on how to get a replacement cable. Now if i understood you all correctly, these are the best parts to use:

 Neutrik NYS231L Male 1/8" TRS stereo plug (has a larger opening for the cable)
 Mogami W2534 4 Conductor 24awg Cable
 Switchcraft TA3F Female 3 pin mini-Xlr connector (the TA3FL might be a better option, but i'm not sure which part of this is actually larger)

 All of those are available from Performance Audio, will run you about $10 for the connectors and less than $1 a foot for the cable.

 And this is a great place to find Braided Sleeving or Heatshrink Rubber to make your cable look more professional: 
CableOrganizer.com
Expandable Sleeving, Fiberglass Sleeving, Braided Sleeving, Cable Sleeving, Thermashield
Heat Shrink Tubing, Heat Shrink Bands, High Temperature shrinkable Sleeves and heat guns

 Now i've gathered all this info, but i can't solder at all (which is why i'm going to practice this weekend) so i thought i'd shoot the people Redco Audio an email, to get it custom made from them with slightly different parts. Their custom cable service is very cheap, so it was worth a short. When i asked for a custom cable with these parts:

 Cable Type: W2534 Mogami Quad Mic
 Connector 1: F12 Canare Male Stereo Mini(1)
 Connector 2: Redco Mini 3 pin Female XLR 

 I got a reply from Redco saying the Mogami W2534 cable will not fit in their 3pin Female XLR connector, nor will it fit in the TA3F connector. 
 Now i don't know who to trust. I'm at the point where i just want to order the parts from Performance Audio and try to put it together myself, but seeing i live in Europe and the shipping is going to run me almost as much as the parts, i want to be sure i order the correct ones. 

 Could someone who's actually made a cable with a W2534 and a TA3F weigh in?


----------



## boomy3555

The W2534 is a larger diameter than the stock opening on both the standard 3.5 stereo plug as well as the TA3F. It is even too large for the TA3FL ( Larger opening). I use my Dremel with a small chain saw sharpening bit to open it up to a larger diameter. The Canare Star Quad LE46S is the same size as the Mogami 2534 and is what I use. Both Mogami and Canare have a slightly smaller diameter star quad cable 
Canare Corp.: Star Quad Series: Star Quad Microphone cable(L-4E6S / L-4E5C)

MOGAMI® - Neglex Quad Microphone Cables

 that will fit the TA3FL and Canare is availlable in colors. You will still need to Dremel out the body of the 3.5 stereo plug and you may even still need to Dremel the opening of the TA3FL slightly to accomodate any heat shrink you may use. Also the sheilding ring that must be threaded over the cable before soldering is too small for the two larger cables and if it is too close to the end while soldering, it too will shrink from the heat of soldering and will not fit into it's place in the connector.
 Many custom cable makers shy away from 3.5 and mini xlr because it is difficult and time consuming to work with such small connectors when most audiophiles have found that these microphone cables from Mogami and Canare are about the smallest diameter cable you can use for any significant SQ value.


----------



## JCtheMC

I'd consider going down to a slimmer cable like Mogami W2893 or the Canare L-4E5C, but what i gather from the replies here, much better results are achieved with the regular 6 mm versions of those, the W2543 and L-4E6S. 

 Chris from Redco told me there's no sonic difference between the W2893 and W2543 when you use it to connect cans. According to you guys, there is. At this point the only option seems to be to just make a couple of cables and try them all out.


----------



## boomy3555

The last 702 cable I made was with the larger cable. It just takes more time to do the small work. The cable build is the same for both sizes, It's just a smaller diameter. IMHO, as the length is usualy under 3 meters for a headphone cable, the smaller diameter cable would represent no significant audible difference so I would start with that and see if it even makes a difference for you before attempting the larger cable.


----------



## IPodPJ

I have a custom Locus Design Group (parent company of Cryoparts) cable for my K702. It is a major improvement in every area over the stock cable. If you guys are going to make your own cable, I'd highly suggest you pick up some of Cryoparts "The Wire" to make it with. It got a lot of positive feedback at the L.A. Meet.


----------



## JCtheMC

Thanks for the help Boomy. I'm going to put in an order for a W2893 based cable tomorrow and I'll post my impressions in here if they're useful enough to add. 

 Chris @ Redco has been very helpful as well, was quick in responding to my questions.


----------



## Seamaster

Mogami saved my K271s I was going to sell them. Cardas is boring compare to Mogami.


----------



## Acix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seamaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mogami saved my K271s I was going to sell them. Cardas is boring compare to Mogami._

 

Good to know, do you used the Mogami 4 conductor cable (W2534)?


----------



## Prog Rock Man

I want to make my own cable as well. The last few posts about the problems with the size of the mini XLR, working on it and getting a decent cable to fit made me think of an alternative. What about making it with a 'full sized' XLR and then using an adaptor like this

Adaptor - Mini XLR Female to XLR Male 3-Pin Adapter on eBay (end time 24-Feb-10 03:11:23 GMT)


----------



## Acix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prog Rock Man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I want to make my own cable as well. The last few posts about the problems with the size of the mini XLR, working on it and getting a decent cable to fit made me think of an alternative. What about making it with a 'full sized' XLR and then using an adaptor like this

Adaptor - Mini XLR Female to XLR Male 3-Pin Adapter on eBay (end time 24-Feb-10 03:11:23 GMT)_

 

This will be heavy on the headphones and will drag them down. Probably won't be comfortable to wear. It's possible to do that with the mini XLR and mic cable, but you really need to work carefully on the mini XLR. Soon I'll post photos of my cable. But if you try the adapter, please let us know how it works.


----------



## fishski13

i'm going to try this Cardas cable for my K271 re-wire, using the shield for ground. Cardas litz wire- 2 x24 ga. - Handmade Electronics.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fungi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I did a little searching a while ago and found that Switchcraft makes a version of the TA3F with a larger opening (basically no rubber tail to remove) called the TA3FL but I've only been able to find it here (link)_

 

I can confirm that the TA3F has too small an opening with its strain relief and the plastic casing feels very flimsy. I cannot get it to screw back into place on the cable I made with Van Damme's thinnest microphone wire, 24AWG Pro Grade Classic XKE 3.5mm diameter.


----------



## Acix

Quote: 





prog rock man said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fungi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 

 It's possible to do that, but you'll need to be gentle when you soldering. I also cut the end/half of the metal part, I use only the first half of the metal part that grab the annoying white plastic.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I use TA3F for all my cabling... but NONE escape modification!

  That' Mogami 2534 wrapped in Multi-filament with Neutrik on both ends.


----------



## fmzip

Can anyone with a completed cable that they are happy with provide links to each connector and cable/wrap they ended up using?


----------



## WayTooCrazy

Quote: 





fmzip said:


> Can anyone with a completed cable that they are happy with provide links to each connector and cable/wrap they ended up using?


 

 Another CT Resident huh... try Redco Audio.  They're in Stratford, Ct.


----------



## Acix

Quote: 





fmzip said:


> Can anyone with a completed cable that they are happy with provide links to each connector and cable/wrap they ended up using?


 


  The mini XLR that I use is here:  http://www.soundplugtw.com/products/mini-XLR-TQ-FLCH.htm For me it was the most important part of the cable because most of the mini XLR's have hard fit with the Mogami W2534. This black mini XLR have a different hard plastic inside that hold and support the cable better, and I've try 3 different ones.


----------



## Acix

Quote: 





waytoocrazy said:


> I use TA3F for all my cabling... but NONE escape modification!
> 
> That' Mogami 2534 wrapped in Multi-filament with Neutrik on both ends.


 

 Very nice cable, I'm curious to see what's under the hood : )


----------



## Deep Funk

Interesting...


----------



## nalsur

I need some help with the wiring of my cable - Mogami 2534. As I understood (from what I read), the right way is to connect 2 wires and the shielding of the cable to the earthing on the 1/4" plug side... right? But what about the Mini XLR side - connect only left and right, without earth?
  Help.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

The mini XLR should have three pins, on the picture below the third is just visible behind the lower pin.
   

   
  You need good eyes but each pin has a number next to it corresponding to left right and earth (not visible in the picture and they are on the flat end next to each pin). Which ever maker it is there should be instructions somewhere as to which is which, I can't remember if it is universal. I found the easiest way to solder to each pin was to tin the wires and then touch the iron to the pin with the wire against it and the solder from tinning was enough to make the connection. Just make sure the strain relief and cover are already on the cable first.
   
  EDIT - found this to show which pin is which
   

   
  1 is ground or earth, 2 is positive or hot and 3 is negative or cold.


----------



## nalsur

Well, I decided to test first one Canare L-4E5C I had. On the 6.35 mm plug side I connected: one wire for tip (positive), one for ring (negative) and 2 for the ground. On the Mini XLR side - just the positive and negative. The result - mono sound or something. 
 After that I connected the grounding for the Mini XLR. That do the job. The question is - do I need to connect the shielding of the cable somewhere and on which side? Only on the 6.35 mm plug or on both sides?

 Anyway, just to report about the sound from the canare - no audible or very minor difference from the stock cable. I'm waiting for some better solder to come and I'll test the Mogami and/or the bigger Canare - L-4E6S.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Don't do anything with the sheilding or else you are adding it into a circuit.


----------



## Wharfrat

My first dab at DIY after sampling a modded cable on a K702 at a local meet.  The cable was a Gotham Audio GAC-4-1 microphone cable, a Neutrik NP3x-B connector and a normal mini-XLR connector.
   
  Has anyone tried the Gotham line of cable products? Thoughts?


----------



## Acix

I added photos of the process on the first page...


----------



## OneSec

Hi,
   
   
  Thanks for this great thread which have saved me tremendous effort in looking for items around. I have decided to hijack this thread, since I'm on a project to build a couple cables for my 702!
   
  Need some help on what cables to get, and where to get. Connectors - the connectors I use will standardized to the following.
  FURUTECH, 2. FURU-FP-704(G).
 SWITCHCRAFT TA3F mini XLR
   
  To make matters simple, I'll pick 1 cable from each of the following category, so I can tell the difference between each material type.I hope you can help to recommend me some cables along with the source where to get them. However for budget sick I would like to keep the cable below 15 dollars per foot (I doubt this is possible for pure silver cable!)
   
  A. Copper - I think most discussion are around these materials, and they generally fall under Mogami or Canare. *I settled with Canare since I found a local supplier who was nice enough to give me a good deal on the cable as well as the connectors.*
  Milian Acoustics: Oxygen Free Copper (OFC)
  Mogami Neglex quad cable: W2534
  Mogami Neglex quad cable: W2893
  Canare Star Quad Microphone cable: (L-4E6S / L-4E5C)
  NEOTECH-75495 in http://www.partsconnexion.com
   
  B. Silver plated Copper - I dont see much discussion around here. But I would like to see if there is any options here.
  Milian Acoustics: Silver Plated Oxygen Free Copper (SPOFC)
  ALO http://www.head-fi.org/t/374759/alo-sxc-cryo-wire-for-dyi
  MPS PA-325 http://www.cryo-parts.com/index.php/interconnect/mps (Not exactly SPOFC, but rather SPOFC rapped around copper...)
   
  C. Silver - I'll try to get UPOCC cables....
  Moon Audio: Silver Dragon V3 (This is really expensive and somewhat beyond my budget now)
  CONNEX-66070 (14.95 per foot in http://www.partsconnexion.com), 2X23 AWG, so I might need to by a pair to make a cable...
   
  Some links:
  http://www.mogamicable.com/category/bulk/microphone/quad/
  http://www.canare.com/ProductItemDisplay.aspx?productItemID=53
   
  bump again.


----------



## OneSec

bump still looking for viable SPOFC and pure silver cable


----------



## Acix

^^ OneSec, in my experience the TQ-FL mini XLR works better compare to the TA3F on cable like the W2534, here is more info about the TQ-FL http://www.soundplugtw.com/index.php?option=product&lang=en&task=pageinfo&id=10&belongid=9&index=0


----------



## OneSec

Will give that a try! Thanks.


----------



## Acix

Quote: 





onesec said:


> Will give that a try! Thanks.


 

  
  The TQ-FL mini XLR is recommended for the W2534, you can still use the SWITCHCRAFT TA3F with the W2534 because is a smaller diameter.


----------



## OneSec

If you purely come from the diameter for the end fitting, there is no worry. My supplier was nice enough to give me a cap with larger hole at the back, cable diameter wasn't much of a problem, except during soldering.
   
  Good news is, FIRST CABLE is done!! Using the following

 SWITCHCRAFT TA3F mini XLR
  SWITCHCRAFT TRS
  Canare Star Quad Microphone cable: L-4E5C
   
  Yeah the mini XLR is a little monster - fortunately I didn't go for thicker cable, otherwise it would be a lot of work there...
   
  Overall impression with the original cable is that

 Overall the sound becomes more 'solid', more projectile, and more weighty.
 BASS impact has been become more prominent. Faster attack and umph! Bass has definitely improved in every way, quality and quantity.
 The cable somewhat makes the phone more musical - its very difficult to describe, but listening orchestra music, the double bass and cello range of frequency has been brought more forward, and I really feel the music 'mood'.
 My friend mentioned the cable actually improved the spacing, and better separation. However I personally didn't feel it.
 However things are rather different on the treble - it got a little recessed, so the violins and guitars don't "scream" as much as the original. I like 'harshness' on the higher register of the original cable.
 Details remain the same to me.
   
  Overall its an improvement over the stock cable, and I think it will justify the improvement in almost every genre listening,
   
  From discussion with my friend, he advised me to go for silver cable, which will give me the violin and guitar "screams" that I'm looking for. I'm poisoned and will continue to seek for my silver cable!! I hope silver cables will answer my call in search of a "piercing violin" cable.
   
  Perhaps I will upload some photos later. Let's see run in will some magic to the treble... Yes now I'm definitely looking for my silver core cable!! Please recommend me!
   
  P.S.: On my Essence ST, I used to play on High Gain with the original cable. With this new Canare cable, I can put it to Extra High Gain and the harsh sounds seems to went away.


----------



## OneSec

Seems like I dont have much choice for silver wire.
   
  Only found 2 wires on  multi strand silver 5N UPOCC  which comes with multi connector and proper housing, which are

 Moon Audio Silver Dragon V3
 Neotech NEI-2002 Solid Silver Interconnect
   
  http://www.takefiveaudio.com/mall/shopexd.asp?id=922
   
  Others are either

 solid core silver (too stiff for headphone cable), or
 single conductor multi strand silver teflon / cotton (Does not have the proper housing IMO)... Not for my level yet...
   
  Please correct me if Silver Dragon V3 isn't silver (SPC or something like that) 
   
  bump again for input...


----------



## Acix

Quote: 





onesec said:


> If you purely come from the diameter for the end fitting, there is no worry. My supplier was nice enough to give me a cap with larger hole at the back, cable diameter wasn't much of a problem, except during soldering.
> 
> Good news is, FIRST CABLE is done!! Using the following
> 
> ...


 



 I definitely agree with you and with your friend mentioned about the instrument separation. I don't have any experience yet with the silver cables but members here confirm the silver is more sharp in characteristic (best for the "screams"). Maybe you can post a photos of your new cable, because I'm sure this will inspired others...


----------



## OneSec

Most cooperative model. Ever. and red hot sexy!


----------



## OneSec

It might be my ears, or it was really the new cable.
   
  Those recording flaws seems more apparent now, especially so with those old remastered editions. Unfortunately most classical records I listen to falls under this category.
   
  I switch back to the original cable, and those flaws were there, but somehow it didn't bother me as much as the new cable. Weird. Hmm... I starting to understand some people switch to later recordings (post 1996 at least) now... but honestly I still prefer old school presentation.
   
  This might be an issue for me.


----------



## Acix

Cool cable OneSec... I like the cap with larger hole, is this the Swithcraft mini plug?


----------



## OneSec

The head sure is. However with regards to the cap, the supply didn't release the source.
   
  However I think switch craft does release new mini xlrs with large caps. You could refer here. I'm trying to get these, but hasn't been any luck on Internet, and swift craft wont sell direct.
   
  If you fine places with these let me know!
   
  http://www.switchcraft.com/productsummary.aspx?Parent=1037


----------



## OneSec

I recheck stock the seem to have the silver plated ones.
  TA3FSH and TA3FSHF
   
  Don't understand the shield part though.


----------



## Acix

Quote: 





onesec said:


> I recheck stock the seem to have the silver plated ones.
> TA3FSH and TA3FSHF
> 
> Don't understand the shield part though.


 


  What do you mean by "don't understand the shield part". My only concern is how well is the TA3FSH and TA3FSHF able to hold the Mogami W2534 in place... some got through hard times with the 4 conductor cable.


----------



## OneSec

http://www.switchcraft.com/ProductSummary.aspx?Parent=1037
  " *added benefit of shielding from EMI and RF interference*." - this one
   
  So far I understand they provide a larger cap, with larger hole to fit larger cables. My feeling tells me that the version without flex relief should solve our problem.
  http://my.mouser.com/catalog/catalogUSD/644/1291.pdf
   
  Good news is that gold contact is also now available.
  http://www.fullcompass.com/product/394671.html
   
  as well as silver
  http://my.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Switchcraft/TA3FSH/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMv0W4pxf2HiV4PG0S7l2Ms4MPY%2flAziGlc%3d
   
  If you happen to grab any of those, share some pictures  Interested in fullcompass's offering, but they dont accept non-US credit card


----------



## Acix

I'll add more info about the double helix cable and other components and prices to build the K-702 cable, here if the info: http://www.head-fi.org/t/551233/deciding-on-cable-for-k702-double-helix-or-moon-audio/15
   
  Quote from tdockweiler...
   
  Here's where you can get the cable for $2.40 per foot. For the K702 I believe you need four 6" sections. I didn't buy it, but it comes out to $60. Of course one would need to buy the mini-XLR plug, heat shrink tubing, 1/4" plug and sleeving, but it's all very cheap.
   
http://doublehelixcables.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4&products_id=2
   
  One strange thing I've noticed is that it listed the weight as 240lbs?! I sure hope they don't charge you for 240lbs worth of shipping postage!
   
  The Cardas Starquad cable I found here:
   
http://www.takefiveaudio.com/mall/shopexd.asp?id=772
   
  It's $8.40 per foot. I don't know if they're reliable and they're in Canada and I haven't tried checking elsewhere for Cardas cable. They sell an already made cardas cable for $208. It's probably $75-$100 if you DIY. I haven't added up the costs.
   
  Anyone prefer the Double Helix cables to the Cardas cables?
  Maybe I'll make one of them and compare to my Canare K702 and HD-650 cable I'm going to make this week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  BTW if anyone knows a good source for bulk Cardas (starquad) cable in the USA (that's not Ebay), please post a link.


----------



## liamstrain

Wouldn't you only need 3 lenghts for the double helix? Left, right and ground - since the ground is split in the phone? Am I missing something?


----------



## OneSec

Split mode 4, otherwise 3 - I think.


----------



## OneSec

Just an update after weeks of listening to my cable.

 The sound become more engaging on the higher register, answering to my call for "violin and guitar screams", while maintaining the bass impact. I don't know it was my ears getting used to it, or the burn in really did the magic. I did prefer treble on stock cable. Maybe I'll do A-B someday and re-confirm that.

 As Drew suggested the headband connection is a limiting factor, next up I'll doing a Y split base on Canare cable and I'm having difficult time to make up my mind to either solder them directly to the drivers or use a detachable mod. Bad news for detachable mod is that I probably can't the same cable for my future phones like HD650 / HD800, without modding them (makes me sweat thinking about modding a HD800).
   
  Been extremely busy lately, hope I can put these together soon.
   
  The existing cable I intend to pass along if people are interested in getting some impressions. Especially if someone can make some direct comparison with Mogami cable would be great. I might make another 2 cables from the left over material, and sell them at cost. I think these cables will benefit people who use PC as their source, since the noise reduction of these cables are noticeable better than stock cable. Downside: These cables are REALLY thick lol


----------



## Acix

Quote: 





onesec said:


> Just an update after weeks of listening to my cable.The sound become more engaging on the higher register, answering to my call for "violin and guitar screams", while maintaining the bass impact. I don't know it was my ears getting used to it, or the burn in really did the magic. I did prefer treble on stock cable. Maybe I'll do A-B someday and re-confirm that.As Drew suggested the headband connection is a limiting factor, next up I'll doing a Y split base on Canare cable and I'm having difficult time to make up my mind to either solder them directly to the drivers or use a detachable mod. Bad news for detachable mod is that I probably can't the same cable for my future phones like HD650 / HD800, without modding them (makes me sweat thinking about modding a HD800).
> 
> Been extremely busy lately, hope I can put these together soon.
> 
> The existing cable I intend to pass along if people are interested in getting some impressions. Especially if someone can make some direct comparison with Mogami cable would be great. I might make another 2 cables from the left over material, and sell them at cost. I think these cables will benefit people who use PC as their source, since the noise reduction of these cables are noticeable better than stock cable. Downside: These cables are REALLY thick lol


 

 Yes, some cables needs a minimum 10-20 hours of burn in. About the K-702 Y split cable, I really don't see the point if you're not going to drive with balanced hps amp.


----------



## OneSec

Quote: 





acix said:


> Yes, some cables needs a minimum 10-20 hours of burn in. About the K-702 Y split cable, I really don't see the point if you're not going to drive with balanced hps amp.


 

  
  My cable sound really awful at 20-40 hour point, then it start to improve again passing that point. Balance hmm huh? Maybe down the road cause AMP its in my shopping list, just not sure balance or not.


----------



## Acix

Quote: 





onesec said:


> My cable sound really awful at 20-40 hour point, then it start to improve again passing that point. Balance hmm huh? Maybe down the road cause AMP its in my shopping list, just not sure balance or not.


 


  To get the full balanced effect you'll need a balanced setup, balanced DAC or CD, as well a balanced amp with hps balanced output.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





acix said:


> To get the full balanced effect you'll need a balanced setup, balanced DAC or CD, as well a balanced amp with hps balanced output.


 


  Correct, also I think it helps to have the L/R channels shielded, but I think you can use PTFE dielectric wire and sleeve them both independently. Loving this thread btw.
   
  Onesec, you've got some real talent mang!


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





onesec said:


> As Drew suggested the headband connection is a limiting factor, next up I'll doing a Y split base on Canare cable and I'm having difficult time to make up my mind to either solder them directly to the drivers or use a detachable mod. Bad news for detachable mod is that I probably can't the same cable for my future phones like HD650 / HD800, without modding them (makes me sweat thinking about modding a HD800).


 


  I'm considering running new wire across the top of the headband, and changing out the 3 pin mini, for a 4 pin, to do a one sided entry, balanced re-cable on my 702.
   
  That's down the line though. For now I have some mogami 2893 on the way, and a switch craft and neutrik set of plugs waiting for it to arrive. 
   
  OneSec - have you noticed any microphonic noise from the techflex on your red cable there? I'm considering adding it (for cosmetics) to my new cable, but will scrap if it adds significant noise.


----------



## OneSec

No. But - If you tab or hit the cable continuously yes the sound will transfer to your ear, I guess this will happen with or without the techflex on my cable. (Why would people do it? Out of boredom? lol)

 The version I'm using however, is slightly harder than normal, and when it glide against my body it sometimes give a irritating feeling of being cut.

 I've ordered a nylon version and hope this will fix these problem. I bought the expandable version.

 http://cableorganizer.com/nylon-multifilament/ (Please take note this is not expandable). They do have the nylon heatshrink as well.


----------



## nottipiglet

It looks like you needed to cut the mini-xlr connector in order to fit the Mogami 2534 cable. If you chose a mini-xlr connector with a larger opening, you would not need to cut the connector, which would save time/effort. The final product would also be neater.
   
  Here's one such connector:
   
http://store.haveinc.com/p-54717-switchcraft-3pin-mini-xlr-female-lg-hndl.aspx

  
  Quote: 





acix said:


> I have the K702 and I'm super happy with these headphones in my studio. And now, I want to try to improve the sonic quality with better cable.
> 
> 1. What is the best cable that you can buy by the foot to recable the K702?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tassie Devil

Wow, some really interesting posts here BUT I really cannot judge what would be the best cable to buy to make up.
   
  My interest is with classical music and I find the AKG 702s midrange a bit too forward (i purchased them used and they seem to be bedded in).  Soundstaging etc is fine but some recordings come through a bit harsh and I'm hoping different cabling might help.  I'm told copper rather than the standard silver might be the way to go.
   
  Any suggestions gratefully received + where to buy 2.5 meters of it.
   
  TIA
   
  John


----------



## liamstrain

There should be no sound difference between copper or silver cable. But for copper, I like to use the mogami starquad 2893 or 2534 cables. Inexpensive, high quality, and easy to work with. Not sure about a supplier to Australia, unfortunately. I usually get mine from Markertek.


----------



## Acix

Quote: 





nottipiglet said:


> It looks like you needed to cut the mini-xlr connector in order to fit the Mogami 2534 cable. If you chose a mini-xlr connector with a larger opening, you would not need to cut the connector, which would save time/effort. The final product would also be neater.
> 
> Here's one such connector:
> 
> http://store.haveinc.com/p-54717-switchcraft-3pin-mini-xlr-female-lg-hndl.aspx


 



 Yes, I've cut the mini-xlr connector to fit the Mogami 2534 cable and then I polish to looks smooth (5 minutes of work ).
   
  I would like to try out the new Neutrik-mini-XLR,


----------



## apollinaris

Ok, my first attempt with cable upgrade for AKG with Neutrik/REAN mini-XLR termination.
  Was quite tricky to solder the Viablue connector, Neutrik (as usual) was quite easy, very good construction.


----------



## panda

any of you builders have any of these cables laying around?  or would build one to order?  i'm looking for a 6ft run made with mogami 2893 or 2552.  for use on k271.


----------



## Acix

Quote: 





panda said:


> any of you builders have any of these cables laying around?  or would build one to order?  i'm looking for a 6ft run made with mogami 2893 or 2552.  for use on k271.


 
   
  Maybe there is a store in your area that sale Mogami cables per ft...in my first attempt I've found this map, http://www.mogamicable.com/dealers/


----------



## Acix

Quote: 





apollinaris said:


> Ok, my first attempt with cable upgrade for AKG with Neutrik/REAN mini-XLR termination.
> Was quite tricky to solder the Viablue connector, Neutrik (as usual) was quite easy, very good construction.


 
   
   
  Your cable looks awesome, why the Viablue connector, was tricky to solder ?


----------



## renard

Hi everyone,
   
  sorry - first post, stupid question:
   
  I still didn't figure out how the configuration on both sides of the new cable (xlr and jack) works.
  Could someone do me the favour and explain me how to do the soldering right?
   
  Thanks a lot in advance,
   
  cheers, renard


----------



## Kons

I'm planning to make my own cable for my q701's, would like to get some feedback on this cable.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CANARE-L-4E6S-STAR-QUAD-BALANCED-MICROPHONE-CABLE-BULK-UNTERMINATED-White-10-Ft-/150819810747?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item231d8fadbb

Would it work well?


----------



## OneSec

Quote: 





onesec said:


> If you purely come from the diameter for the end fitting, there is no worry. My supplier was nice enough to give me a cap with larger hole at the back, cable diameter wasn't much of a problem, except during soldering.
> 
> Good news is, FIRST CABLE is done!! Using the following
> 
> ...


 
   
  Reporting back for progress that is more than 1 year ago... I've got my HD800 and Audio-gd Reference 10.32 (I'm on balanced setup now, thanks to Aaron's kind offer which comes with balanced cable). However in between those times I actually made another cable, and I noticed I have not shared with the forum. Here it is:
   

 SWITCHCRAFT TA3F mini XLR - I have got a different cap with a larger mount hole from my supplier in Malaysia, please check with your supplier yeah.
 *FURUTECH FP-704G (Stereo) TRS*
 *GOTHAM 10405 - 10412 GAC-2 Ultraflexible* OR *Gotham 10502 GAC-2 PUR variation with ultrastrong PUR jacke*t (both are 5.4mm diameter) Don't remember the exact cable model, but from my memory GAC-2 Ultraflexible is a closer match. Gotham has Starquad and other balanced options as well.
  http://www.gotham.ch/en/index.php?section=docsys&cmd=23_details&id=6
  http://www.gotham.ch/en/index.php?section=docsys&cmd=23_details&id=4

I need to empahsis that these opinion are strictly personal taste, and please don't conceive this as advertisment for Gotham cable or Furutech. There are 2 variables, here, the Gotham cable vs Canare, plus the Furutech TRS vs Swiftcraft. Or it could be the mixing and match magic! To avoid bias, I will just mention new DIY and old DIY 

 It is a hands down upgrade for new DIY, I dropped my old DIY and just stick to it since then. Until... I've got my HD800. As far as I remember the freshly made new DIY is already as good as the old one (break-ed in), and with additional break in it just suppress old DIY in anyway. The difference between new DIY and old DIY is like the difference between stock cable and old DIY.
 I will try to give some comparison based on the impression from Canare.

 Overall the sound becomes more 'solid', more projectile, and more weighty *- More improvement.*
 BASS impact has been become more prominent. Faster attack and umph! - *New DIY Bass has definitely improved in every way, quality and quantity, but the harshness has been taken away, giving a warmish feeling but yet lively.*
 The cable somewhat makes the phone more musical - its very difficult to describe, but listening orchestra music, the double bass and cello range of frequency has been brought more forward, and I really feel the music 'mood'. *This is where the new DIY shines. "Strike the balance!" The new cable seems made a great balance on the frequency scales, blending the all frequencies together. I do not feel any of the frequency range particularly stands out - making it even more neutral, and musical.*
 My friend mentioned the cable actually improved the spacing, and better separation. However I personally didn't feel it. - *Don't feel it either on new DIY cable. After all I'm spoiled by my new phone *
 However things are rather different on the treble - it got a little recessed, so the violins and guitars don't "scream" as much as the original. I like 'harshness' on the higher register of the original cable. S*ee previous comment.*
 Details remain the same to me. *Remain the same.*
  While HD800 gets improved on Audio-GD Reference 10.32 over Asus Essence ST,  the gab between 702 and HD800 seems to be lesser on Audio-GD than Asus Essence ST. This gives me a feeling that new DIY cable benefits more from a good amplification. K702 with the new DIY, like I quote to a fellow Head-fier: HD800's little brother. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Please dont flame me as again, strictly personal opinion. With all those said HD800 is still my top favorite.

 If you are interested in trying other options, please consider the cable diameter, as the they may be too big for typical mini XLR connectors:

 11001 GAC-4/1 StarQuad 4-conductor microphone cable - 5.4mm http://www.gotham.ch/en/index.php?section=docsys&cmd=23_details&id=15
 11510 Hybrid Kabel 3 x 0.75mm² Hybrid Kabel, GAC-4/1 & 3x0.75mm² - 6.5mm!! http://www.gotham.ch/en/index.php?section=docsys&cmd=23_details&id=17
  Note - They have mentioned this for loudspeakers, and probably not advisable cause it will add substantial weight.


----------



## Acix

Thanks for the impression Onesec, I was wondering if you had the chance to check out the Mogami W2534? Some prefer the quad Mogami over the Canare cable.


----------



## OneSec

Nope I bought those cables because they were available in Malaysia.


----------



## Acix

Quote: 





onesec said:


> Nope I bought those cables because they were available in Malaysia.


 

 No Mogami W2534 available in Malaysia?


----------



## OneSec

Well I didnt intensively search for it. Just so happen the swiftcraft mini-XLR supplier carries Canare  But Gotham is recommended by a friend of mine. Good recommendation he gave.


----------



## PiNa.cz

I decided to follow OneSec's recommendation, went Gotham's route and after receiving all needed parts couple of days ago I've finished this cable today. I am a bit skeptical about cables changing the sound of HP, so it is gonna be quite interesting for me. Can't wait to give it a listen at home today evening.


----------



## OneSec

pina.cz said:


> I decided to follow OneSec's recommendation, went Gotham's route and after receiving all needed parts couple of days ago I've finished this cable today. I am a bit skeptical about cables changing the sound of HP, so it is gonna be quite interesting for me. Can't wait to give it a listen at home today evening.



Beautiful cable there. Do post back with some impressions.


----------



## PiNa.cz

onesec said:


> Beautiful cable there. Do post back with some impressions.


 

 Well, I did some listening tests yesterday evening. The DIY Gotham cable is brand new (no burn-in yet) and if I should describe my impressions when I've first put my cans with this new cable on my head I'd second most of your finidngs:
  
 * Overall the sound becomes more 'solid', more projectile, and more weighty. - Exactly what I've witnessed.

 * BASS impact has been become more prominent. Faster attack and umph! Bass has definitely improved in every way, quality and quantity. - I was really surprised how prominent bass impact became. 

 * The cable somewhat makes the phone more musical - its very difficult to describe. - Exactly what I've witnessed. It was like adding some grains of HD650 sound to K702.
  
 * However things are rather different on the treble - it got a little recessed. - This is also true, maybe it will get improved by time after proper burn-in.
  
 After spending a few years with the stock cable I am not sure if I really like the "new heavier sound" of my K702s. The cable surely needs more hours to get properly burned-in and I maybe need to get used to it as the change in sound was much bigger than I've expected from very cheap and affordable cable like this. When I've put the stock cable back the sound have returned to lighter and airy presentation which I am used to ... I know habit is a second nature. 
  
 But one thing is for sure, there is something about these cables.


----------



## OneSec

pina.cz said:


> Well, I did some listening tests yesterday evening. The DIY Gotham cable is brand new (no burn-in yet) and if I should describe my impressions when I've first put my cans with this new cable on my head I'd second most of your finidngs:
> 
> * Overall the sound becomes more 'solid', more projectile, and more weighty. - Exactly what I've witnessed.
> 
> ...


 

 Looks like you are a more treble head than me!! Some people claims a silver cable adds treble and possibly "enhance" harshness to detail  (well its a good thing for both of us, but probably not for everyone's taste). Problem is I have yet to find any DIY silver cable within budget. They so expensive to make, the cost is beyond the phone itself. 
  
 My experience tells me burn in don't normally change the treble much, but more on the lower spectrum. Hope is still there though, if the treble gets clearer (maybe reduced delay on bass), the higher frequent may come back a little.
  
 Listen to the new cable more, and it will become your "new" habit  Did you observe any difference on detail extraction ABing between the stock cable?


----------



## snowshoe

I'm going to attempt one of these cables for my Q701s. I'm ordering everything from Redco and for the mini-XLR they give you a choice of boot opening, either 0.115 or .17. Any recommendation on boot opening size? I'm going to be using the Mogami W2534 cable.
  
 Thanks for making this thread, BTW. It's really useful!


----------



## Subhakar

Guys, I really can't DYI.
 Could someone tell me if this *AliExpress* one is decent enough or just snake oil:
 https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/1-5m-5ft-L-type-plug-6core-4N-OCC-Silver-plated-Headphone-Cable-Upgrade-Cable-for/900546_2038486076.html at $55?
 Because it looks too promising...6core-4N-OCC-Silver-plated...

  
  
  
  
  
 My two other options are:
  
 Furutech cable *"ADL iHP-35XII"*

 and *Nocturnal Audio Hydra V2* with mini XLR and 3.5mm termination:
 http://store.treoo.com/nocturnal-audio-hydra-v2-4-conductor-silver-copper-hybrid-custom-cable.html#


----------

